
Hospitals 'Waste More Money' After Hiring Management Consultants - ardent_uno
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/02/21/hospitals-waste-money-hiring-management-consultants/
======
aerotwelve
Eventually we as a society will finally learn that the whole outside
Management Consultant/Efficiency Expert trend in business and government is a
racket. Consultants don't care about your firm in the long term. If you want
to save money, audit from _within_ your company/agency.

If you're going to bring people in from the outside, you may as well just set
your money on fire.

~~~
pasbesoin
I couldn't get budget for a tool that I ended up telling an outside consultant
about.

They were able to get a PO for the tool, no problem.

They then spent the next few months using said tool at what I'm sure was a
very high hourly rate.

Management never blinked. And they were apparently quite happy with the
results the tool enabled. But respecting and approving an internal request for
same? Forgetaboutit.

Of course, they were "restructuring" the company. Internal employees had all
become "cost centers" and doubtless, behind closed doors, "the enemy".

Something important to understand: Much senior management has become a step or
two away from -- akin to -- outside consultants. They come onboard to
arbitrage short-term financial gains, often of a constrained nature. Then they
move on.

Paying expensive consultants is just fine -- preferable, even -- if it is part
and parcel of making an end-run around employees towards said short-term goal
and exit.

They are birds of a feather. (And they will shit all over you.)

------
awat
Similar thing is happening to my wife’s hospital stateside. Management
consultants have gone as far recommending the removal of snacks from all
levels including those serving children. Which then in turn has operational
employees battling management on expense reports. The whole thing is amazing
considering some of the consultants have no medical background.

